# 1974 Schwinn Continental



## Campbellsoup19 (Sep 4, 2018)

First post. I was directed here from another forum I belong to.

Friday I picked up this Scwhinn from a local non-profit called "Newark Bike Project". My goal is to mostly clean and replace worn parts. I'd like to have a bike I can use with a bike seat to carry my daughter around in (she'll be 2 in the spring). I have very limited knowledge about building/restoring bikes so this will be a fun little project for me as well.








I ran the serial number and it came back with a Chicago Schwinn built in June of 1974.

Took my ~2hrs to get the bike broken down. The stem was locked in place so that took me time to get loosened up. Everything else came apart surprisingly easy with no specialty tools.

The original color is "Chesnut" but I'd call it Copper.. The fork tube shows the original color and I must say in my opinion this is/was a beautiful color.




90% of the parts fit into my evaporust bucket and came out pretty clean. I'm very happy with how they look. Still show their age but are more presentable now.





https://imgur.com/MJJccoF


Only minor set back so far is that I don't know where this spring attaches.. Figure I'll find out when I go to run the chain.







I also just placed an order for the following:
Kenda K35 tires
Kenda Thorn Resistant Tubes
SRAM PC-830 Chain (6/7/8 Speed) 

Does anyone happen to know what type bulb the Schwinn Cat#04-200 takes? 
I've gotten one answer so far which was:
Headlight - Norma 6v 2.4w
Taillight - Norma 6v 0.5w


----------



## Campbellsoup19 (Sep 17, 2018)

Got a lot put back together. Small items left are:
All Cables
Chain & Derailleur
Tape Handlebars


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 17, 2018)

I would convert it to regular handlebars and brake levers. makes them more fun to ride in my opinion.


----------



## Campbellsoup19 (Jan 28, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I would convert it to regular handlebars and brake levers. makes them more fun to ride in my opinion.




With Spring hopefully right around the corner I'm planning to order some components very soon. So far I have the following on my list:
Handlebar - Origin8 Urban-Pro Riser Handlebar, 25.4mm, Silver
*Brake Levers - Need help* understanding which will work with center pull brakes (I don't want to get into changing the brakes right now). Would something like these (Shimano BL-R550: https://www.amazon.com/Shimano-Flat-Handlebar-Bicycle-Lever/dp/B01FDESCF2) work?
Grips - Schwinn SW75823-6
*Front crankset - Need help* because I'd like to simplify this to a 1x. I don't really want to change to a 3 piece crankset. Would the easiest option be to swap the front sprocket (2x) set to a 1x sprocket? or would it be worth it/possible to modify the original to be a 1x (drilling out rivets, etc.)
Seat - Undecided if I'd like to swap this. I think I want to get saddle time before I truly decide.

Since I'm new to most of the more technical aspects here I'm planning to go to the local nonprofit where I bought this bike. They do open shops where more experienced volunteers will show you how. Again my main goal is to hook up a kid carrier of some kind (thinking trailer) to this bike.

Thanks for any help/advice! I'm going to continue to look around online and see if I can find any how-to's and tip articles.


----------



## Eatontkd (Jan 28, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I would convert it to regular handlebars and brake levers. makes them more fun to ride in my opinion.



Plus, I found, with the plan to haul your child, it makes for more stability. My days of hauling around my daughter are over. Enjoy it while it's here!


----------



## Campbellsoup19 (Jan 28, 2019)

Eatontkd said:


> My days of hauling around my daughter are over. Enjoy it while it's here!




That's the plan! I need to find a suitable trailer still. I can't seem to find a used one locally that I like enough. Luckily I have some CC rewards stashed that I should be able to put towards a new one if I have to.


----------



## Campbellsoup19 (Jan 28, 2019)

Campbellsoup19 said:


> *Brake Levers - Need help* understanding which will work with center pull brakes (I don't want to get into changing the brakes right now). Would something like these (Shimano BL-R550: https://www.amazon.com/Shimano-Flat-Handlebar-Bicycle-Lever/dp/B01FDESCF2) work?




After looking around at what will work I went with these Shimano levers in Silver.


----------



## Campbellsoup19 (Feb 5, 2019)

Handlebars, Grips and Brake levers installed last night. I'm super happy with how it feels and looks! I've got something planned for the front light & possibly the rear light. More on that later when the idea materializes.

FYI: Putting the grips on using the Zip Tie method was super easy! I think that'll be my new method when not using lock-ons. I also did move the levers closer to the grips after taking these photos.


----------



## SWPA (Feb 5, 2019)

Nice job, looking good, working a similar project myself, fun!


----------



## Eatontkd (Feb 5, 2019)

Looking good!


----------



## Campbellsoup19 (Feb 5, 2019)

SWPA said:


> Nice job, looking good, working a similar project myself, fun!





Eatontkd said:


> Looking good!




Thank you guys! Thursday I'm planning to head over the bike shop to have them show me how to do the cabling. I'm really itching to get riding this. Maybe tonight I'll check and see if I can hook up the kiddo's trailer (that I bought last Friday).


----------



## Eatontkd (Feb 5, 2019)

Campbellsoup19 said:


> Maybe tonight I'll check and see if I can hook up the kiddo's trailer (that I bought last Friday).




And then... the fun begins! How old is your child?


----------



## Campbellsoup19 (Feb 5, 2019)

Eatontkd said:


> And then... the fun begins! How old is your child?




She will be 2 in just about 1 month


----------



## Campbellsoup19 (Feb 11, 2019)

So like I said earlier I was able to head over to the "open shop" Thursday night. They were very helpful in showing me how to do the shifting & brake cables. The volunteer helping me was able to show me a few tips & tricks I didn't know about. 

While working on the bike's cables I noticed a lot of racks up on top of a huge shelf. I asked if it was possible for me to install one when I was done with the cabling. Long story short yes it was and it only set me back $5. I believe it's a rack that came on the Varsity? It has a spring loaded clamping mechanism on it.

Here are the photos: 

























Here is the total package as it was purchased to be:









The trailer's axle was too long so I had to put the connector on the Schwinn's axle:






It's currently snowing where I live so I haven't been able to get out and start to acclimate my daughter to the trailer being behind the bike. I'm hoping to do it as soon as the weather breaks.


----------



## Campbellsoup19 (Mar 12, 2019)

With the days now longer I'm able to go for rides after the gym & dinner now! Daughter had a lot of fun while going around the neighborhood. Calling out the car colors was the highlight of her ride.




I'm thinking about buying a new seat as this one provides little to no padding. Boy this thing is not suited for hills!!

The seat I'm considering is a WTB Speed Comp (of course I'll keep the original in my box of parts
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MA0OPD...olid=3TL8HZOTTGI11&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## juvela (Mar 12, 2019)

------

Very good work!    

Looks most fine.

Thank you for sharing your project.  

Agree that is a great colour; one not encountered all that often.

The rear rack you got is a Pletscher produced by ESGE - Pletscher of Germany.

The water bottle holder which came with the bike is a Schwinn Approved accessory produced by AFA of France.

Have lots of good fun with this.

Manufacturer's catalogue illustration for the Continental of 1974 -







---

PS -

You might wish to consider posting the bicycle to the Schwinn Lightweights forum as well.  Tremendous amount of Schwinn knowledge and experience there on the part of readers.  They could assist with advice and answering any questions you might have as you move forward.

https://thecabe.com/forum/index/lightweight-schwinn-bicycles.56/
-----


----------

